# Does anyone recognize this pup?



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

…Or know someone who breeds a similar look?
I'm considering a pup in the spring. I saw this photo of this young shepherd and assume he/she was produced out of USA, because other pix on the page were from Germany. I wrote to the photographer with no answer. Probably she is German-speaking and didn't understand the email. I even tried the facial recognition app but all it came up with was German shepherd etc. No lines or owner. I would love to know what his lines are.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

That looks like von jakoba. As for the look, dark sable East German dog.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Wow, incredible looking dog


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You can do a reverse photo search on Google.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> That looks like von jakoba. As for the look, dark sable East German dog.


Wow, sure does! 









Kai's Gallery — Jakoba German Shepherds







www.jakobagsds.com













Brenna's Gallery — Jakoba German Shepherds







www.jakobagsds.com


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> Wow, sure does!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are very photogenic.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

K9WolfAlpha said:


> …Or know someone who breeds a similar look?
> I'm considering a pup in the spring. I saw this photo of this young shepherd and assume he/she was produced out of USA, because other pix on the page were from Germany. I wrote to the photographer with no answer. Probably she is German-speaking and didn't understand the email. I even tried the facial recognition app but all it came up with was German shepherd etc. No lines or owner. I would love to know what his lines are.
> View attachment 581579


…as the others have already mentioned, dog belongs to Jakoba GSDs
_“As of August 2021, we are no longer breeding.”_

Here’s his pedigree, Koba

edit: actually the dog in the first post is Kai, Kobas son. so yes, bred by the kennel.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Fodder said:


> …as the others have already mentioned, dog belongs to Jakoba GSDs
> 
> Here’s his pedigree, Koba



Vom Sucherquelle!
That’s the kennel where Valor’s dam comes from!









Koba's Gallery — Jakoba German Shepherds







www.jakobagsds.com


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> Wow, incredible looking dog


I know right?


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> They are very photogenic.


Yes all the dogs on their website look spectacular. Me want. I may be able to find the male lines at some other kennel. HOPE.


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Wow, sure does!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their dogs ARE quite photogenic and I want one. I wrote asking if they knew anyone breeding a similar look or lines.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

K9WolfAlpha said:


> their dogs ARE quite photogenic and I want one. I wrote asking if they knew anyone breeding a similar look or lines.


Why not just get one from them? 😈


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Why not just get one from them? 😈


I asked if they have a pup but if you read above or on their site they are no longer breeding.


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Vom Sucherquelle!
> That’s the kennel where Valor’s dam comes from!
> 
> 
> ...


You stated that's where your dog's Dam comes from I'm guessing the dam isn't at Jakobi's kennel cuz they no longer breed but what is the kennel using Valors dam? I would like to try to contact them. TIA


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

K9WolfAlpha said:


> You stated that's where your dog's Dam comes from I'm guessing the dam isn't at Jakobi's kennel cuz they no longer breed but what is the kennel using Valors dam? I would like to try to contact them. TIA


I said that Koba’s dam comes from Sucherquelle kennels.

Maybe see if they are breeding? Latest litter was April this year. I believe Lux, their male, is the look you seek. 



Czech German Shepherd SAR Working German Shepherds DDR German Shepherd Stud Service





West Virginia German Shepherd breeder with quality DDR pups.



Valor’s dam, Ellie Mae, looks nothing like that.






Ellie Mae Vom Sucherquelle


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Ellie Mae Vom Sucherquelle




www.pedigreedatabase.com





She is at Fraserglen. 
Are you looking for a high drive GSD?






Ellie Mae Vom Sucherquelle :: Fraserglen Kennels


Black and tan, DDR lines, Ellie Mae is sweet girl, good with other dogs, playful and energetic she is an excellent mom.




fraserglenkennels.com


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> I said that Koba’s dam comes from Sucherquelle kennels.
> 
> Maybe see if they are breeding? Latest litter was April this year. I believe Lux, their male, is the look you seek.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I wrote to vom sucherquelle to see if a pup was upcoming from Lux. I have owned DDR dogs and Checz as well. I live alone and would like to train ob and maybe get a CGC but mostly I want a dog I will love and be naturally guardy. I'm sure some pups don't have too much drive for me. I owned a pack of 7 dogs at one time not one ever bit anyone. I take in people's castaways and add my own bought dogs who are more reliable. Thanks for helping.
Lonnie


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My pleasure! 
Can’t wait to hear what they said!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Valor’s dam, Ellie Mae, looks nothing like that.


Ellie Mae's sire is an import owned by Weberhaus. Her dam may have been from Schraderhaus, memory is fuzzy. I know her dams dam was an import. I am fairly certain that this was the only breeding that Sucherquelle used Xoran for. 
If not for him I would not have ever looked at this kennel.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Schraderhaus has always had very pretty black sables with good temperament too so I would start there. I think the DDR dogs now are bred here with the sole purpose of creating big black sable dogs so it should not be hard to find one. They even come with therapy dog temperaments now.


----------



## Crazee4gsds (Jan 23, 2013)

I know a breeder who has a 5.5 year old old long stock coat dark sable female that she has back in her care (long story). I know you mentioned a pup this Spring but this girl is super sweet. If I didn't already have 2 full DDR littermates I would have jumped on this. She will be very thorough before placing her so whoever is interested should not be offended by all of the questions, vet references checks etc. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## sopranotony04 (Dec 5, 2021)

Clearly it's a good looking von jakoba german shepherd 😍


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> My pleasure!
> Can’t wait to hear what they said!


Litter not bred yet but in late spring. TY


----------

